# Marbled cray



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So I thought my little cray was sick, I have only had it a few months and it is only 2" if its lucky. It was hiding in its castle the last couple days and not coming out to eat, which I thought worrisome as this little bugger eats everything I put in the tank. Today I saw why... She is berried... This shocked me because the mamma of this one was like 4.5" is this normal? 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

When I noticed any of mine berried they were a bit bigger than that but they will do it when they are ready. Baby crays on there way. Should be fun.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya my marbled crays are probably only 2-2.5" and I noticed the same thing... I thought it was sick. It was hiding all the time, not eating or coming out, hadn't molted lately and then one day I saw her come out with her tail curled under and it was berried. She still kept hiding and I had no idea how long it takes for them to hatch and grow and then suddenly a few days ago I saw little crays hiding. I have no idea how many made it but I've seen at least 3 different babies showing themselves at once so there's at least 3. I don't know what I'm going to do with them because I don't have the tank space for any more. I might feed them to my cichlids but I don't know if I have the heart to sacrifice them to the wolves lol


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That is basically my plan... I'll save a few to clean my other tanks and give or sell as many away as I can. The rest will be treats for my jewels I guess

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------

